# Streaming mit MP3SPI



## Nachtfalke (27. Mrz 2014)

Ich würde gerne eine Wenanwendung schreiben, die ähnlich wie ein WebRadio-Server einen MP3-Stream zur Verfügung stellt. Nach längeren Internetrecherchen bin ich auf die Library Mp3SPI gestossen und das reine Abspielen von MP3-Datei klappt damit schon prima. Leider finde ich im Netz ausschliesslich Beispiele dafür wie man mit dieser Library einen Stream empfangen und abspielen kann. Ich möchte aber einen Stream senden. Hat jemand damit Erfahrung und kann mir sagen, wie ich das anstellen muss?


----------

